# Kobo working



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Just wanted to let others who are having trouble finding work know what we did, it may help others. After applying for around 50 jobs in 3 weeks we applied for one asking for 'non fussy workers willing to do all sorts of casual labour at different worksites on call. Turned out it was an agency who supplies workers. We had his first day today and they asked him cone back Monday .its hard work - this particular job was in warehouse packing and unloading trucks for chicken but kobo doesn't mind he is just ecstatic to finally earn some money . Fingers crossed it continues but any work at all is such a blessing . The lucky country indeed!


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, I'm glad Kobo has started a new job. Any decent work which will bring in extra income is much appreciated. And this is a heads up for the rest of us coming on PMV. Congrats to him and I hope he eventually gets the job of his preference/choice. Stay blessed you two. Xx


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Yea good on you Kobo and good luck with the new job....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

WOO HOO!! Congrats! It is great that they are willing to do anything my fiance is the same said he will do anything to earn money when inshalla his visa gets granted.

Just curious how did you go with lifeline etc that aussieboy suggested?

Also did any of the companies ask Kobo what visa he is on?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Great to hear from u mish hope ur enjoying yr time with ur other half in Egypt.
We looked into the carer route and kobo went to the school to check out what study was involved and it was not good. He felt studying in a second language would be too much for him and we didn't want to waste $q1590 if he didn't complete the course. And u have to do the cert 3 to get any work. But never mind though this work is hard and manual labour we are still over the moon . Just hope it keeps up _ and now we can put on his resume that he has experience in oz and is currently working cause always easier to get a job when u have a job lol so we will keep applying for others/better jobs


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

We felt we had to put his visa details on his resume cause he only had overseas experience so didn't seem any point in hiding ur. That nay change after he dies this job for a while though


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Loving it here with my partner so much, don't want to go home....

Any work is better than no work at all.

I wonder how they go about doing referee checks for people that have worked overseas, especially when the native language is not english...

So happy for you that Kobo got work  and hope he finds a job in his field soon.


----------

